# PBOC Race @ Homestead Track 8-11-07



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

I went down to the Homestead track this weekend to check out the PBOC motorsports club races. There were more Porsche's and BMWs than anything else but a few Nissan 350Zs were also racing.

Here are some pics





































The rest are at the PBOC Races @ Homestead 8-11-07 Pictures page.


----------

